# bruckner 4th symphony



## Mark60 (Mar 27, 2009)

hello,
years ago I heard a musicologist to mention the fact that the (beautiful) opening theme of the second movement (andante quasi allegretto) of the E flat 'Romantic' symphony of A. Bruckner derived from a theme of J.S. Bach (in fact there is a similarity of style and atmosphere). 

Unfortunately I have forgotten which was the theme of Bach ...
Can anyone help me?

thanks


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I haven't heard it compared to Bach, but it's been compared to the second movement of Schubert's Piano Trio.


----------



## Mark60 (Mar 27, 2009)

oh yes, it may be but I think it's very close to a piece by Bach.
I think eg. themes such as the slow movement of the Fifth Brandenburg concert, do you agree?

I have to find...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not hearing as close a connection to the Brandenburg, but I'm not saying it couldn't be.


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

If the Andante resembles Schubert, then Boris Blacher is redeemed for composing *Concertante* op. 10, which resembles the Scherzo. Besides, the music is fun. As is the Scherzo.


----------

